# boats similar to starcraft islander



## 4wd-n-archery (Jun 4, 2012)

Im looking for a boat big enough for 8. Good for fishing. Trailerable by a minivan. And last but not least not too expensive. I don't want to say cheap.

I am looking at several Starcraft Islander 221's. I like that it is light. And I like the way it can be covered from the elements (young kid friendly). 

I'll probably be using it alot on inland lakes for perch, walleye and cruising. Occasional trips to erie for walleye on calm days, or lake Michigan when the water and timing are right for salmon and steelhead.

Any other boat suggestions?

My budget will be somewhat stretched at $5000


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Sylvan and Sea Nymph make one almost identical to the Islander.


----------



## 4wd-n-archery (Jun 4, 2012)

I just bought a sylvan offshore, 22'.
Exceptionally well maintained. I love it. 
I'm trying to get a kicker motor for it now, and it is ready to go.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Crestliner Sabre is very similar to the Starcraft Islander.


----------

